# Cello solists



## GantzGraf

I'm looking for good cello recordings...

So far I only have Gavriel Lipkinds takes on Bach and I love it.

Fill me in!


----------



## Ukko

There are many, many good cello recordings - an amphitheater's worth. You'll have to fill it a teaspoonful at a time. You could start with Heinrich Schiff's Bach, and somewhere along the way hear Wispelwey's Kodaly... mm, mm, mm, now I want to hear that music again too.


----------



## JCarmel

There's Dvorak and there's Rostropovich...a cello concerto marriage made in heaven. 
I have always enjoyed Rostropovich's legendary recording... issued donkey's-years ago, in performance with Von Karajan. 
But I'm just listening for the first time to this performance with Vaclav Talich:


----------



## BartokBela

You should check out Mstislav Rostropovich.


----------



## JCarmel

BelaBartok...I think we should 'check-out' each other?! That synchronicity of Posting might mean a marriage made in heaven, too?!!


----------



## GantzGraf

I am enjoying Rostropovich takes on Bach now. Good stuff, a little more 'ambient' approach than Heinrich Schiff.

Other, non-Bach cello recordings?


----------



## Ukko

GantzGraf said:


> I am enjoying Rostropovich takes on Bach now. Good stuff, a little more 'ambient' approach than Heinrich Schiff.
> 
> Other, non-Bach cello recordings?


Hmmph. My offer of assistance is hereby withdrawn.


----------



## Weston

Two stand out cello pairings for me:

Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1 - Rostropovich

Elgar Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pré

The first dazzles. The second rips your heart out.

[Edit: Oops Forgot we are in the chamber section, and those are clearly orchestral pieces. Oh well.]


----------



## userfume

I think Founier does the Dvorak much better
And check out Kodaly Cello Sonata with Christoph Henkel. I admit I have uploaded to youtube since it is a very obscure recording and I don't think it is still in print?!?!?




Also Shostakovich himself and Rostropovich playing Shostakovich's Cello Sonata


----------



## Ukko

userfume said:


> I think Founier does the Dvorak much better
> And check out Kodaly Cello Sonata with Christoph Henkel. I admit I have uploaded to youtube since it is a very obscure recording and I don't think it is still in print?!?!?
> [...]
> Also Shostakovich himself and Rostropovich playing Shostakovich's Cello Sonata


The Henkel is interesting; thanks. His interpretation is somewhat unlike Wispelwey's; the 'voices' interrelate differently. One more argument for having multiple recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

CPE Bach: Clo. Cti. - Suzuki
LvB: Clo. Sons. - Gastinel
Mendelssohn: Clo. Sons. - Meneses
Schumann: Clo. Cto. - Rostropovich (EMI)
Tchaikovsky: Rococo Vars. - Wallfisch
Dvorak; Clo. Cto. - Fournier (DG)
Barber: Clo. Cto. - Ma
Britten: Clo. Cto. - Ma; Suites - Wispelwey
Dutilleux: Clo. Cto. - Rostropovich
Elgar: Clo. Cto. - Du Pre
Ginastera: Clo. Cti. - Kosower
Kabalevsky: Clo. Cti. - Tarasova
Khachaturian: Clo. Cto. - Tarasova
Ligeti: Clo. Cti. - Perenyi
Lutoslawski: Clo. Cto. - Rostropovich
Martinu: Clo. Sons. - Starker
Penderecki: Clo. Cti. - Noras
Poulenc: Clo. Son. - Isserlis
Prokofiev: Clo. Son. - Chang
Shostakovich: Clo. Cti. - Schiff


----------



## TheBassoonist

Might I also recommend listening to the Haydn Cello Concerto. I haven't really looked into a particular recording that I favor, but I am sure Rostropovich has recorded it and he is a remarkable artist.


----------



## TheBassoonist

Correction: Haydn wrote two Cello Concerti. Again, I am sure Rostropovich has recorded both of them. They are great pieces! You won't be disappointed


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

J.S. Bach's Cello Suites: Pieter Wispelwey, Fournier, Starker, Casals, and Rostropovich... I prefer this live recording by a young Rostropovich:










Brahms Cello Sonatas:










E. J. Moeran:










Faure:










Schumann, Lalo, Saint Saens:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Kodaly:










David Diamond:










Dvorak, Bruch, Tchaikovsky:










Schubert/Schumann/Debussy (Essential!!!):










Brahms Piano Trios:










Brahms/Schubert:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And here's a marvelous collection:


----------



## joen_cph

Five of the highlights of my collection:








Barber: Cello works etc. / Kirschbaum / virgin
Very lively performances, quite similar to Barber´s own old old mono recording of the cello concerto, but with better sound and more faultless.








Miaskovsky Cello Concerto & 2 Cello Sonatas / Rudin /arte nova
A very generous programme of this beautiful, autumnal music.








Kabalevsky Concerto 2, Khachaturian Cello concerto /Wallfisch / chandos
Incredible Kabalevsky playing in particular.








Martinu 3 Cello Sonatas / Dieltiens / accent
Probably the most agitated recording of these works.








Kabalevsky Concerto 1, Shostakovich Concerto 1 / Ma / sony (Some prefer the rawness of Schiff and Rostropovich in the Shostakovich work, which I have also got, but usually I play the beautiful Ma version)


----------



## joen_cph

And three more








Beethoven: Complete cello works / Perenyi, Schiff / ecm
The most agitated version of these works among the 4 I´ve got/had.








Vivaldi: Cello concertos / Schiff / philips
Very beautiful performances of these charming works








Boccherini: Complete Cello concertos / Geringas / claves
I don´t know if these are necessarily the best performances, but they are very good.


----------



## worov

Anything by Pablo Casals.


----------



## tovaris

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Du-Pré-Comp...1CC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364415676&sr=8-1
Jacqueline Du Pré Complete EMI Recordings


----------



## tovaris

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haydn-Cello...ZKRG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364415907&sr=8-1
That's the earlier mentioned Haydn's two cello concertos by Rostropovich.


----------



## DavidA

Haydn I have du Pre
I've Bach cello sonatas by Casals and Fournier. The Casals is a box of the recordings he made with EMI including the Dvorak cello concerto.
For Dvorak Rostropovich with Karajan is the best all round but his earlier version with Talich in inferior mono is more authentically Czech. I also have Piatagorsky and Fournier.
For Elgar du Pre with Barbirolli or Barenboim. I also have Casals and Natalie Clein. Interestingly Rostropovich didn't play it again after hearing hearing du Pre.
Beethoven cello sonatas: Casals / Horsowski; du Pre / Barenboim; Rostropovich / Richter
I have also Lloyd Webber playing Britten Cello Symphony and Walton concerto. Probably not the best performances but an interesting coupling.


----------



## CoCo

someone has already mentioned it, but I like the Elgar Cello Concerto played by Jacqueline Du Pre....


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

JCarmel said:


> There's Dvorak and there's Rostropovich...a cello concerto marriage made in heaven.
> I have always enjoyed Rostropovich's legendary recording... issued donkey's-years ago, in performance with Von Karajan.


My personal favourite is the Rostropovich recording with Giulini and the London Philharmonic. The first and third movements are about 50 seconds longer than in the Karajan, and the additional time just seems to allow that extra bit of melancholy to be drawn out. The closing minutes of the third movement are just perfect: slower, richer and more contemplative than any other recording I've heard.


----------



## Blue Hour

Try some of Miklos Perenyi recordings if you can, he's a first-rate cellist perhaps not as well known as he should be. I have his recording of Britten, Bach and Ligeti, it's a solid performance and I've been unable to find another recording with these works together on one disc.

It's not for solo cello but he also recorded Beethoven's complete music for piano and cello with Andras Schiff. Another excellent recording worth looking out for.

An honorable mention for Anne Gastinel as I like her rendition of J.S. Bach's cello suites. Finally to finish with some contemporary music Wendy Sutter playing Philip Glass.

Edit:

I just noticed joen_cph mentioned the Perenyi/Schiff recording.


----------



## userfume

Britten's Cello Symphony... ughh I thought I liked Britten


----------

